
Tracing the Journey of Polynesians Around the Globe - pseudolus
https://lithub.com/tracing-the-incredible-journey-of-polynesians-around-the-globe/
======
itwasnoaccident
A good book on the history of this is _Pathway of the Birds_
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41112497-pathway-of-
the-...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/41112497-pathway-of-the-birds)

